# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Une,,,,

## Watt

Une dua ato qe nuk po me duan eshte menyre  e pershtatshme per tu hakmarr





Fillo edhe ti fjalin me *une*


Une jam magnet per femna  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Gentian_gr

,,,Them s'ta mbush syrin :perqeshje:

----------


## inez

une po mendohem..  :perqeshje:

----------


## RockStar

Une po e shtoj nje postim ketu  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Arvima

Une bashke me ju shoke, ta mbushim kete teme  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Shkenca

Une erdha me ju pershendet....



> Une jam magnet per femna


Une te besoj.....vete jam me fat qe s'jam prej hekuri  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Gon!

Une e di qe sje prej hekuri, por trupi yt permban disa gram hekur dhe puna e magnetit mund te funksionoj ne trupin tuaj ndoshta  :perqeshje:  lol  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Shkenca

Une pos hekurit, kam edhe shume elemente te tjera ne trup qe me ndihmojne  t'i rezistoj magnetit  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Gon!

Une e di qe ti ke elemente te tjera, te cilat te ndihmojne t'i rezistosh magnetit, por heret apo vone magneti do te kape dhe ato elementet e tjera nuk do te kryejne pune me  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Shkenca

Une jam e armatosur mire kunder cdo rreziku  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Gon!

Une them se eshte mire dhe duhet te te kap magneti heret apo vone se sben ndryshe lol  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Serioze

Une  do te largohesha me delikatese nga nje X person i dashur nese si kembit nga kjo do te merrja lumturine e tij .!

----------


## tetovarja87

Une sote vendosa q ete alrgohem nga e gjithe bota,dhe te mbyll mendjen time ne burgun e vetmis...por jo ne burgun e hareses,do jem aty me kujtimet e trishta ,keshtu e do Jeta...
Mos Fantazo,mos fluturo,jeto te sotmen duke e emnduar te djeshmen-sepse e nesermja kush e din se a do te vjen??!!

----------


## Arvima

> Une sote vendosa q ete alrgohem nga e gjithe bota,dhe te mbyll mendjen time ne burgun e vetmis...por jo ne burgun e hareses,do jem aty me kujtimet e trishta ,keshtu e do Jeta...
> Mos Fantazo,mos fluturo,jeto te sotmen duke e emnduar te djeshmen-sepse e nesermja kush e din se a do te vjen??!!


Une mendoj se kujtimet e trishta nuk duhet ti kujtosh , te jesh gjithmone optimiste dhe te jetosh cdo moment sa me mire te mundesh  :buzeqeshje:  Mendo qe do vije nje dite dhe do thuash : perse paskam vuajtur kaq shume ?!  :Ih Sa Xhan te kam:

----------


## loneeagle

Une jam e lumtur qe eshte e premte!

----------


## Serioze

Une i pelqej tortat si kto

----------


## Gentian_gr

*Them
Big pershendetje Serioze!!!*

----------


## B@Ne

...po pij kafen  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Serioze

> *Them
> Big pershendetje Serioze!!!*


Une te them nje big URIM Gentian_gr

Qofte viti 2013 nje vit i mbare per ty dhe familjen tende ne cdo aspekt 

GEZUAR

----------


## prishtina75

....nuk po di ku me postu kete foto, hmm..

----------

